# fraps - fps anzeige, farbe ändern ??



## anthu (28. Oktober 2008)

*fraps - fps anzeige, farbe ändern ??*

hallo leute
gibts ne möglichkeit bei fraps die farbe der fps anzeige von gelb auf eine andere farbe zu ändern?
das sticht bei dunklem bild immer so hervor

mfg
anthu


----------



## Goddess (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: fraps - fps anzeige, farbe ändern ??*

Die Farbe der fps Anzeige zu verändern ist nicht möglich. Sie ändert sich dynamisch, abhängig davon, wofür das Programm gerade benutzt wird. Die normale fps Anzeige-Farbe ist gelb, wenn ein Video aufgenommen wird rot, und bei einem Benchmark ist sie weiss.


----------



## anthu (1. November 2008)

*AW: fraps - fps anzeige, farbe ändern ??*



			
				Goddess am 29.10.2008 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Farbe der fps Anzeige zu verändern ist nicht möglich. Sie ändert sich dynamisch, abhängig davon, wofür das Programm gerade benutzt wird. Die normale fps Anzeige-Farbe ist gelb, wenn ein Video aufgenommen wird rot, und bei einem Benchmark ist sie weiss.



na ok, danke
schade aber, hätte mir gewünscht die farbe von fraps ans spiel anpassen zu können.
bei dunkleren games (z.b. dead space gerade) sticht das doch sehr in auge, muß ich sie nun doch ausblenden.

mfg
anthu


----------

